# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Phần mềm hỗ trợ học tốt Pascal

## dangnh123

*TỪ ĐIỂN PASCAL*
​Đây là phần mềm được tác giả Nguyễn Việt Giáp viết nhằm tra cứu nhanh các hàm/ thủ tục và lỗi trong Pascal. 
Chương trình được thiết kế trực quan giúp cho người sử dụng dễ dàng tra cứu. 
Các bạn có thể tải tại đây (Chỉ 300 kb): 
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

*GIÁO TRÌNH PASCAL NÂNG CAO
*Đây là sách do tác giả Lê Minh Hoàng biên soạn và được gói trong một chương trình rất đẹp mắt. Lý thuyết về thuật toán từ cơ bản đến nâng cao dành cho các bạn CHUYÊN TIN hay các bạn ĐAM MÊ MÔN PASCAL cổ điển này. Chúc các bạn vui vẻ!
<div style="text-align: center">[DOWNLOAD][/DOWNLOAD]


```
[replacer_a]
```

<div style="text-align: left">Lưu ý: Phần mềm này đi kèm với FREEPASCAL.

<div style="text-align: center">*E PASCAL*​ Phần mềm ePascal là một phần mềm do nhóm BK02 viết.
Phần mềm gồm :
- 10 bài học lí thuyết (10 chương)
- 200 câu hỏi trắc nghiệm (10 chương)
- Hơn 100 bài tập (10 chương)
+ Giả lập môi trường Pascal
+ Làm bài tập theo các cấp độ khác nhau
+ Biên dịch và báo lỗi bằng tiếng Việt
+ Trợ giúp về chương trình, thủ tục hàm hoàn toàn bằng tiếng Việt
- Các trò chơi giải trí tăng cường kiến thức
+ Trắc nghiệm tổng hợp
+ Giải ô chữ
+ Chiếc nón kì diệu
- 10 chương trình mẫu kèm hướng dẫn chi tiết, source code đầy đủ
- 3 phần mềm mẫu viết bằng Pascal
- Từ điển về các hàm, thủ tục Pascal bằng tiếng Việt
Ngoài ra còn có :

* 1.**Bộ sách “Em học lập trình Pascal”*
Chương trình được viết nhằm giúp bạn tra cứu hơn 1500 bài tập trong bộ sách “Em học lập trình Pascal”. Chương trình có các ưu điểm sau :
- Chương trình có kích thước cực kì nhỏ gọn : chỉ có 460K (bao gồm chương trình đọc và tất cả các dữ liệu)
- Chương trình chạy trên môi trường DOS và có thể chạy trên các máy có cấu hình thấp
- Chương trình có hỗ trợ chức năng tìm kiếm, chỉ cần nhập nôi dung cần tìm thì máy sẽ tự động tìm và liệt kê tất cả các bài có nội dung đó
* 2.**Trang Web dạy học Pascal*
Các phần của chương trình :
- Lập trình với Pascal : Bao gồm 11 chương Pascal, mỗi chương gồm có Bài học lý thuyết, Câu hỏi trắc nghiệm và các Bài tập
- Chương trình mẫu : Giới thiệu các chương trình mẫu
- Các hàm và thủ tục : Bao gồm các hàm, thủ tục của Pascal được chia thành 6 Unit
- Đề bài tập cơ bản
- Các vấn đề khác : Các vấn đề khác liên quan đến Pascal
- Phần nâng cao : Bao gồm các bài viết chuyên đề và các bàI tập nâng cao dành cho học sinh lớp chuyên
* 3.**Chương trình Việt hoá Pascal*
Chương trình chuyển giao diện màn hình của Pascal từ tiếng Anh sang tiếng Việt gồm các mục Menu, hộp thoại, lỗi, giúp đỡ (riêng phần giúp đỡ tác giả chưa hoàn thành kịp do thời gian quá gấp và dữ liệu quá nhiều). Có 2 cách sử dụng :
- Cách 1 : bạn chỉ cần chép tất cả các file trong thư mục Demo sang thư mục chứa Pascal (chứa file TURBO.EXE). Sau đó chạy TP.BAT
- Cách 2 : có phần chuyên nghiệp hơn. Bạn chép tất cả các file trong thư mục VIET sang thư mục chứa Pascal. Chạy VIETHOA.EXE để thiết lập các phần muốn Việt hoá. Sau đó chạy file TP.BAT (Muốn quay về giao diện cũ, chạy VIETHOA.EXE và bỏ hết đánh dấu)


[you] có thể Download tại Link này.
Xin nhận được ý kiến của tất cả các bạn.


*ANIT PRO DRAW 2.0*

<div style="text-align: left">Đây là phần mềm hỗ trợ vẽ 1 bức ảnh chất lượng và đưa nó vào chương trình pascal của bạn. Nó sẽ làm chương trình trở nên đẹp hơn.
<div style="text-align: center">
​


```
[replacer_a]
```

*Hướng dẫn cách load ảnh vào chương trình.*


Sau khi giải nén ra, bạn nhớ copy file *prodra.tpu* vào thư mục *bin* của chương trình pascal.Ngoài unit graph, bạn cần phải khai báo thêm unit *prodra*.Lệnh load ảnh vào chương trình:
 


```
 loadvpd('<Đường dẫn tới file>', x, y);
```

 <div style="text-align: left">Trong đó:
<ul>
<li>x, y là tọa độ đặt ảnh. Nếu để 0, 0 là đặt ở vị trí mặc định.Đường dẫn tới file. Ví dụ: 
<div style="text-align: center"> 


```
    Loadvpd('C:\bekick.vpd', 0, 0);
```

​</div></li>
</ul>​</div></div> 


​</div> </div></div></div>

----------


## nguyenhaiduya

lỗi bên tb àh ? H` mình sài fp thường hơn , dù sao cũng cảm ơn

----------


## huong121

*Phần mềm hỗ trợ học tốt Pascal của Lê Minh Hoàng đã có mặt. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Chúc các bạn thành công trên con đường học vấn!
*

----------


## quanganhaq

Sao không down đc vậy ???????????????????????????????????????

----------


## bdstruongton

> Sao không down đc vậy ???????????????????????????????????????


Vẫn ổn mà bạn. Mình thử 2, 3 lần vẫn được. Bạn tải lại xem sao. Có thể do một vài trục trặc gì đó. Chúc bạn vui vẻ.

----------


## dungmxh

phần mềm *THUẬT TOÁN PASCAL*
hay thật

----------


## anthao

Mấy cái nè có rồi nhưng dù gì thì cũng thank anh.

----------


## sunny

bạn ơi co phan mem để lam bai tạp passcal ko, giúp mình với nha. cám ơn bạn nhiều

----------


## trangda

Phần mềm Pascal để làm bài tập. Đây là phần mềm hỗ trợ việc học và lập trình Pascal thôi.

----------


## thanhlong243

Sao cứ dow về máy là lỗi font vậy cà????????
Ai giúp em với

----------


## chicilonmedia

Bạn down phần mềm nào? Bạn nói rõ hơn tí, mình sẽ khắc phục giúp bạn. Chúc bạn vui vẻ!

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

Chương trình Việt Hóa PC làm sao thế anh? Lỗi font rùi.

----------


## npd.fpt

Em xem lại bài BorlandPascal Việt Hóa anh đã post lúc trước để biết rõ hơn về việt hóa pascal.

----------


## thichduthu

Anh cho em cái link down trực tiếp được hok? Down về xài bị lỗi font, dò 1 lúc hiểu dc 1 ít thì hóa ra là hướng dẫn mảng, ctc, ..., xong không biết nhấn vô kí gì mà máy trở về 4 bit luôn, may mà mình chỉnh được.

----------


## huahien

[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Em làm đúng theo hướng dẫn không? Lúc trước anh cũng bị lỗi font đó nhưng làm lại mới được. Nhìn phần mềm có chữ tiếng việt thix lắm.

----------


## thanhtuancr7

Làm đúng hướng dẫn rồi, thậm chí làm cả 2 cách, thế nhưng cách nào cũng vẫn lỗi font, nhìn đau cả mắt. Không biết em sai ở đâu:
_ down về, giải nén ra có 2 cai viet và demo.
_ Copy TP gốc (chưa đụng gì tới) sang cái khác
_ Copy demo vô bin trong Tp (có turbo.exe). Chạy TP.BAT. ---> Chưa được
_ Lại copy cái tp gốc sang cái khác nữa. copy viet sang bin trong tp. chạy viethoa.exe. OK, chạy Tp.bat. ---> như trên, không thấy triển vọng hơn. Thử chạy lại viethoa, bỏ tick hết, chạy lại tp.bat --> bt, lại viethoa, lại tick hết, lại tp --> lại font "la tinh" . Anh ơi em sai ở đâu????????? Muốn có bản TP "made" in VN nhìn cho thích mắt tí mà chưa biết ra sao cho xong.

----------


## lamchuong95

mấy bác ơi làm sao mà em down về rùi mà sai phông chữ là sao bây h làm sao mà chỉnh lại cái phông chư mà đọc đây

----------


## votantai

Mình còn một phần mềm nữa đây, cũng giúp ích cho việc lập trình pascal, các pác xem thử: http://s4u.1280.com/download/file/b8164704ef4f01908420700f1ac3d4b6XEBVZF/pascalstudy.rar

----------


## mypham

> Mình còn một phần mềm nữa đây, cũng giúp ích cho việc lập trình pascal, các pác xem thử: http://s4u.1280.com/download/file/b8164704ef4f01908420700f1ac3d4b6XEBVZF/pascalstudy.rar


Có lẽ bạn chưa đọc hết rồi. Phần mềm này mình đã giới thiệu từ lâu rồi. Nó cũng hay nhưng còn ít kiến thức lắm bạn à.

----------


## huongcao

Link mới của Từ điển Pascal đây( Bản không lỗi font). Pà kon sài đi.
http://www.mediafire.com/?az58msclialls5s

----------


## seoprovu1

phan mem chen anh khong sai duoc

----------

